# Suna Solar's Day at the Vet's Office



## fup10k (Jun 17, 2015)

Heyyy all! 
So I've had my beautiful and wonderful Ryukin goldfish, Suna Solar, for about 2 years now. I actually hate Ryukins, and think they're kind of ugly (No offense!)
but when I was going around pet store to pet store... well, he was the first fish I saw and when I couldn't stop thinking about him after the 4th pet store we visited, of course I had to go back and get him. 

I've always thought that it was some sort of divine power drawing me to him considering the fact that 1. I do not like ryukins? But he was so precious and 2. HE HAS GOTTEN SICK SO MANY TIMES IN THIS TWO YEAR SPAN I DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW IT'S POSSIBLE. (With only ONE illness related to water quality!)

So I believe wholeheartedly that I chose him to be my fish because literally no one else in my area could possibly care so much for a potentially disabled, benign-tumor-having fish as much as I do. 

And no one would spend $300 in vet bills to fix his swim bladder (which didn't work) to only go back AGAIN!!! 3 MONTHS LATER!!! (Today!) To spend another potential $600 for surgery! 

So here I am now, about to document his entire day and possibly share some SUPER cool barium-lit x-rays with you and some super super cool insight on to how the swim bladder works (or doesn't work) and what weird things can happen to the insides of your fish! 

(I am also here to advocate a mass breeding project to create clear-skinned betta fish and goldfish so that I never have to spend money on x-rays again)


So since his appointment isn't until 1:30pm and it's only 9:00am right now, I'm going to gather a few pictures to show everyone.


----------



## fup10k (Jun 17, 2015)

Pictures!








Back when he could swim! The huge white stripe on his side is actually one of his tumors. (Which we tested, and is viral-induced and NOT cancerous as far as we see)










SUPER COOL X-RAYS! from a few months ago. As you can see, he had massive amounts of gas filling what we think (Or, maybe now "thought") was his swim bladder. 









Side-sitting after we removed the gas from his last appointment. (He's never stopped side-sitting since then, but he has gotten a lot fatter) (The huge spot on his head is another tumor lol)

​


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Wow! Those x-rays are amazing. You can really see how much the swim bladder is pressing up against the internal organs. I wanted to see what a normal fancy goldfish swim bladder should look like so I went to Solid Gold's blog and found this diagram,










Poor guy! I would be interested in hearing what what was involved in getting the X-ray. Did the vet anesthetize him in any way?


----------



## fup10k (Jun 17, 2015)

All we did was put him inside of a bag and shoot the x-rays! They did the same thing this time around, and we saw that all of his gas is gone and he looks... Completely normal! 
I'm going to share the new xrays as soon as I'm home


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Fascinating. Looking forward to the update.


----------

